# Survey



## lindalangewand (Apr 21, 2009)

My name is Linda Langewand and I am studying Animal-Management at the Van Hall Larenstein university of applied science. 
As completion of my bachelor studies I am currently working on my dissertation about small animal products. 
To best understand the consumer?s main needs and wants regarding product and packaging design of small animal products I conduct an online survey in Germany, England and France. 
Therefore I am searching for pet owners that have a rabbit, guinea-pig, hamster, rat, mouse, chinchilla or an other exotic small animal. 
If you have one of these animals I would be glad if you take part in the survey. 
You can find the survey via the following link: 
http://ww3.unipark.de/uc/umfrage-nagetierprodukte/ 
As a small thank you for taking part, I will hold a raffle for edible rodent products amongst the participants of this survey. 
*Thanks for your help! * 
Best regards, 
Linda


----------

